# Vance Cook



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know of a fly tier named Vance Cook from Pensacola?

I'm just curious as I saw a shrimp fly tied by him over on another forum.

Thank sin advance. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess not!

The reason for asking is that I saw a Shrimp Fly tied by him on another forum some time ago and just wondered about it.

Thanks anyhow. C2


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

vance had his first fly published atleast 20 years ago...longtime member of the pensacola fly fishing club. he knows what he's doing...no doubt!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know of Vance Cook's shrimp fly, but the best one I have ever seen was tied by FlyLipps:thumbup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Vance Cook and Shrimp Fly*

Since I've been comparing my own ratty concoction with others, I have found and been given many recipes for a shrimp fly.

Also thanks for the info on Mr Cook.

I want to thank all. I'm going to stick to my own ratty concoction. It works and uncomplicated. I've seen some that a Mother Shrimp would love.


----------



## ixcell2 (Mar 27, 2009)

What fly are you interested in? Vance Cook taught me how to tie. One of the first patters he taught me was Cook's Critter.


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

Vance taught me to tie and cast. He was a genuine guy, with all of the history behind him to have made a great book or movie on his life. Still have some of his wood carvings and have managed to keep a few of his flies, among just a few things that survived Ivan. He died about 4 years ago I believe. He moved to central Florida around 2002-2003. Just wish my son could have spent some of the time I did, sitting next to him in his tying room behind the garage, looking out toward the EPA lab, with his pipe going non stop, and those hands shaking, but tying the most awesome flies, with absolute consistency from one fly to the next. I fished with him on his last fly fishing trip, out of the Wacassasa River, south of Cedar Key, with Capt. Slim Jim Dupre'. Vance was very unsteady, took a fall or two, but managed some good fish, even having a fly rod break on one of them. Great guy, and feel blessed to have known him. His published flies include the "Cooks Critter" which I've caught numerous Bonefish on over the years, as well as the "Whistle-Deucer", a take off on the Dan Blanton Whistler pattern, but with a slower sink rate. The late Capt. Bob Quarles and I used to swear by that Whistle Deucer pattern for fishing the skittish Redfish around the docks and also in Louisiana, as it had a great silouette, but was extremely light to pick up and re-cast, with the ability to almost suspend in the water column. Drives Redfish nuts......

Since you asked.............


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That my friend is a good short read. 

So many old school Floridians have passed on their trade to; well, it seems to be just a few of us. They are few and far between these days and those that dont know, just dont know. I was raised in Clearwater and the same caliber of man taught me how to tie and flyfish.

Mike


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am sorry to hear of his passing. I guess that I missed something by not knowing him and his works.

Too many of the old guys have a ton of information stored in those old gray heads that pass along with them. MHO C2


----------

